# Calcimine!



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an old plaster ceiling that the paint is falling off. Some rookie at some point had decided to apply latex ceiling paint over the chalky plaster and it was peeling away. I broke out the carbides, razor scraper, and wallpaper scrapers and went to town on that pup- and took all the latex off. 

However, I am finding that it is virtually impossible to get all the calcimine paint off (down to plaster again) or maybe they mixed the calcimine with the plaster. Chalk everywhere- i have tried to wash it with limited success. I am at the end of my prep time estimated so I went and picked up some calcimine recoater (super-spec BM). I have never used this product (i was gonna use GUARDZ). Anyone know anything about it? Is it safe to go to acrylic ceiling paint as a top coat over it? Should I patch first (durabond powder)?

This house is on the Historic Register or something like that so the owners do not want to bluerock over it. i thought it would be kinda cool to make up some real calcimine paint and apply it (every year or so an old timer told me). Any input would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

PlantainPainting said:


> I have an old plaster ceiling that the paint is falling off. Some rookie at some point had decided to apply latex ceiling paint over the chalky plaster and it was peeling away. I broke out the carbides, razor scraper, and wallpaper scrapers and went to town on that pup- and took all the latex off.
> 
> However, I am finding that it is virtually impossible to get all the calcimine paint off (down to plaster again) or maybe they mixed the calcimine with the plaster. Chalk everywhere- i have tried to wash it with limited success. I am at the end of my prep time estimated so I went and picked up some calcimine recoater (super-spec BM). I have never used this product (i was gonna use GUARDZ). Anyone know anything about it? Is it safe to go to acrylic ceiling paint as a top coat over it? Should I patch first (durabond powder)?
> 
> This house is on the Historic Register or something like that so the owners do not want to bluerock over it. i thought it would be kinda cool to make up some real calcimine paint and apply it (every year or so an old timer told me). Any input would be appreciated and thanks in advance.


I haven't heard of the BM calcimine recoater but I have successfully used Flood's EmulsaBond over calcimine. Put it on full strength and allow at least 24 hrs dry time before recoat. I'd stay away from Gardz or anything else that is water based. I tried DrawTite (Gardz is a knockoff of DT) on calcimine once and found that it dried too fast to penetrate all the way through. A tape test pulled the DT right off while the EB stuck tite.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

California paints has a calcimin recoater - but it doubles as ceiling paint as well. Just apply and you're done.


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

PlantainPainting said:


> Some rookie at some point had decided to...


Dang rookies :huh:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

http://www.oldhousejournal.com/magazine/2001/march_april/calcimine/


----------



## MooreMan (Nov 30, 2007)

*Calsamine Recoater Specs*

Attached is the Data Sheet for the BM Calsamine Recoater.

As long as you have removed the latex coating you should be alright. You may also consider a water bourne top coat since the alkyds tend to yellow.


----------



## PlantainPainting (Apr 19, 2007)

Thx MooreMan- it doesn't say in the specs about top coating compatability. I'll give it a 24 hr. dry and spot-patch w/ durabond, prime the spot-patches with Fresh Start Acrylic primer and then top-coat with BM ceiling white and it will be all minty for holidays.


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Plantain,
I've worked in historic register homes needing plaster repairs.. on a budget...

We made repairs w fast setting mud, then skimmed with texture mud or rolled very thin texture mud over the surface for uniformity.
After drying we used pva primer/sealer, then painted, after dry.

It's been 4yrs since that one... we would have heard from the HO if there was any problem!!!, but perhaps I could check in with her?


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

I use Gardz all the time on calsomine. Works great. BM calsomine recoater is a flat oil and does come in all bases except #4. (used in before and after with striping) Label on the can of gardz specifies calsomine cover.


----------



## donnag16 (Jan 17, 2008)

:jester: Yes the calcmine recoater is the best product for plaster and yes you should prep the areas that you had scapped first.


----------

